# And So The Journey Begins



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Testing all my new equipment and some new trains.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

All aboard, and full steam ahead. Good luck!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

suncoaster32 said:


> Testing all my new equipment and some new trains.


Have fun.

Regards,

Vik.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your going to need a bigger table, mark these words, you'll see.


----------



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Your right I just got my prototype/freelance lauded out and left my self 2 places to expand. LOL. Doing my version of the Milwaukee Road in Montana and gonna ad on a second layout.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello suncoaster32, You have nice start too your n scale layout. You will have a lot fun making that small layout and running your trains too. I also love n scale trains too. I have mix of n scale trains Kato, Atlas, Bachmann, Lifelike on Kato track. I have very small layout to run my trains on but I enjoy my n scale trains. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

You might want to add diagonal braces on your table legs -- they will help stabilize the table. Then you could remove the horizontal bracing near the floor -- that will make it much easier to access the the bottom of the table for wiring purposes. Just a suggestion.


----------

